# Vulkanbike Daun



## BerndS (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo , 
am 09.Sep. will meinen ersten Marathon (Vukanbike-Daun) bestreiten.
Diesbezüglich stellen sich mir folgende Fragen:

- Ist Schwalbes Nobby-Nic für die Strecke empfehlenswert?
- Wie hoch sollte der Luftdruck in den Reifen sein? (Bike: Hardtail, Köpergewicht ca. 70 kg)
Da ich nicht weiß, wie die Strecke ist, weiß ich auch nicht, ob ich meine Gabel (Reba Race) eher straff oder ein weich einstellen soll.

Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich echt dankbar J


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo Bernd,

letztes Jahr bin ich die Mittelstrecke gefahren, Nobby Nic war da die richtige Wahl, da es Schlammpassagen gibt, obwohl der meiste Teil auf Schotter und Waldwegen zu fahren war.
Für die Bike Night empfehle ich aber eher Racing Ralph oder (Risiko!) FF

Viel Erfolg, man sieht sich (aber kennt sich ja nicht )
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (22. Juli 2008)

BerndS schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> am 09.Sep. will meinen ersten Marathon (Vukanbike-Daun) bestreiten.



Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist das Rennwochenende des VulkanBike Eifel-Marathons  am 05./06. Sept. 2008.
Ich empfehle eine eher komfortabel eingestellte Gabel, das steigert den Spaß in den Abfahrten und kostet auch kaum Sekunden. Vor ein paar Wochen war ich auf der Strecke unterwegs, ich denke, dass sie den Teilnehmern größtenteils gefallen wird


----------



## BerndS (22. Juli 2008)

Oh, hab mich vertan. Selbstverständlich meinte ich den 5/6 Sep. 2008.

Hab momentan vorn und hinten NN drauf, da der RR meines Erachtens zu wenig Seitenhalt bei zügig durchfahrenen Kurven gibt, wenn dann noch schlammige Passagen hinzukommen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vielen Dank auch für den Tipp mit der Gabel. Voraussichtlich werde ich genug mit mir und meiner Kondition zu kämpfen haben. Da sollte wenigstens das Setup des Bikes stimmt.

Nochmals Danke für die Antworten.
Nun wäre nur noch das Problem mit dem Luftdruck zu klären. 
Ich kann mir jedoch gut vorstellen, dass hier die Meinungen sehr weit auseinander gehen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Juli 2008)

BerndS schrieb:


> Nun wäre nur noch das Problem mit dem Luftdruck zu klären.
> Ich kann mir jedoch gut vorstellen, dass hier die Meinungen sehr weit auseinander gehen.



Der Luftdruck sollte den Gegebenheiten angepasst sein. Generell gilt: je weicher die Piste desto weniger Druck. Das kann dann m.E. variieren zwischen 1.8 und 2.2 bar bei den Angaben (70 kg, 2,25er NN)


----------



## BerndS (24. Juli 2008)

Super, vielen Dank. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bin gestern mal mit 1.8 bar gefahren, reicht völlig aus. Glaube auch nicht, dass ich damit nen Durchschlag riskiere.
Vielleicht sieht man sich in Daun. Ich hab die Startnummer 203.

Gruß BerndS


----------



## Anfaenger64 (24. Juli 2008)

BerndS schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man sich in Daun. Ich hab die Startnummer 203.
> 
> Gruß BerndS




3003


----------



## superseven77 (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo

ich wollte mich eventuell auch für die Mittelstrecke anmelden.

Nun kenne ich die Umgebung und Strecke garnicht.
Komme ich mit mittlerer Kondition überhaupt an?
Mir geht es nur ums ankommen, will mich mal selber testen und Spaß haben.

Danke 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## BerndS (31. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich bin letztes Jahr die Mittelstrecke gefahren. Die Strecke ist echt schön, größtenteils geht es über Schotterpisten aber auch Wald- und Wiesenwege sind dabei. Da ich erst seit nem 3/4 Jahr bike, fand ich die Strecke aber auch recht anspruchvoll, weil es ständig bergauf oder bergab geht. Ich weiß nicht wie fit du bist, aber wenn du ne anständige Grundkondition besitzt und die Kraft ein wenig einteilst wirst du bestimmt ankommen.
Auf jeden Fall lohnt es sich dabei zu sein. Aus diesem Grund hab ich mich ja - s.o. - dieses Jahr für die "große Runde"  angemeldet.

Gruß BerndS


----------



## killik (31. Juli 2008)

Was soll ich mir denn unter einem "Exklusives TeilnehmerprÃ¤sent" vorstellen ?
Finde 30â¬ fÃ¼r nen Rennen viel Geld.
Normalerweise liegen die Preise bei 14-16â¬ und mit Shirt bei 25â¬.


----------



## superseven77 (31. Juli 2008)

@BerndS

also bei mir sieht das im Moment folgendermaßen aus.

Biken tu ich schon recht lange, nur mußte ich wegen Hausbau und zwei Kindern eine kleine Pause einlegen. Die Pause ist dann länger ausgefallen als mir lieb war, Ende 2003-2008!!!

Jetzt habe ich seit dem 12.6.2008 wieder mit dem Radfahren angefangen, Ergometer ins Wohnzimmer (Kellerraum wird dieses Jahr noch fertig), Fahrrad wieder aktiviert(Inspektion,neue Reifen usw.)

Wenn ich mit der Zeit knapp bin gehts auf Ergometer (oder scheiß Wetter)
ansonsten nach draußen. So sind bis heute 1200km Ergometer und 400km MTB an der frischen Luft zustande gekommen,- und ich hab ja noch den ganzen August um was zu tun.

Also anmelden werde ich mich jetzt.
See ya!!!

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## htmlfreak (1. August 2008)

Hi,Ich mach auch bei der Mittelstrecke mit.
Hab nen CD Fully ich denk ich stell den Dämpfer auf mittel und federung vorne fast voll auf. Druck hab ich bei 2,2 bar, klappt super.
 Da ich in der Vulkaneifel wohn bin ich die Strecke schon öfters gefahren, macht wirklich spaß 
Ich hab vorne Nobby Nic und hinten Racing Ralph, hatte vorher 2x Nobby Nic beim aktuellen Wetter hier (ziemlich trocken, kaum matschige stellen dabei ) reicht das locker. Für die Bikenight nehm ich dieselben Reifen.
Grüße aus der Vulkaneifel, ich setz mich jetzt mal aufs Bike


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. August 2008)

killik schrieb:


> Was soll ich mir denn unter einem "Exklusives Teilnehmerpräsent" vorstellen ?
> Finde 30 für nen Rennen viel Geld.
> Normalerweise liegen die Preise bei 14-16 und mit Shirt bei 25.



Das Rennen in Daun ist das Startgeld wert. Die geben sich richtig viel Mühe und tun auch sonst viel für dem MTB-Sport.  Außerdem gibt es da auch viele Alterklassen, Pokale, Ehrengaben und auch Preisgelder. War jeden falls früher immer so.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Nofaith (3. August 2008)

Daun ist leider über die Jahre immer teurer geworden, 2001 stand's ja gleich im Eröffnungsjahr im Schatten vom 11. September(Bike-Party usw. vielen aus). Damals war's vom Startgeld noch ok, es gab ein Polo-Shirt und Nudeln. Im folge Jahr wurd' daraus ein T-Shirt. Bin bis 2005 dort mitgefahren, weil's gleich bei mir um die Ecke ist, danach wurd's mir zu teuer(3-Tage-Event) und auch zu gross(Teilweise stand man an einer simplen Treppe 5 Minuten, Pech wenn man sich spät anmeldet und weit hinten im Starterfeld steht).

Strecke war immer ganz ok und konditionell im Mittelfeld, die Skipiste(falls sie noch dabei ist) trennt halt die "Spreu vom Weizen".


----------



## superseven77 (28. August 2008)

Hallo

habe mich gerade angemeldet (Habmarathon) und bin sehr gespannt wie so ein Marathon abläuft.
Ist aus dem Bereich Köln/Puheim noch jemand dabei der die Strecke nicht auf "Zeit" fahren möchte?
Dann wird es nicht so lanweilig.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## powderJO (31. August 2008)

hi,

bin auch an einem start interessiert - langdistanz. kann mir jemand sagen, wie die startplatzverteilung aussieht? führt eine späte anmeldung anmeldung automatisch dazu, dass man aus einem der hinteren blöcken starten muss? falls ja - wie wahrscheinlich ist es dann, dass man durch langsamere fahrer aufgehalten wird?

edit: ein paar infos zur strecke wären auch nett. die beschreibung des veranstalters hört sich sehr nach einem technisch anspruchsvollem rennen an was wohl automatisch dazu führen würde, dass man sich _ wenn man nicht von vorne startet _  zumindest in diesen passagen sicher auf warteschlangen und schiebende einstellen darf. ist das so?


----------



## null.ahnung (31. August 2008)

Hi !
Die Strecken in Daun sind landschaftlich sehr schön. Fahrtechnisch sind sie sehr einfach. Zu mindestens 95% Waldautobahn. Ich werde die 35km mit meiner 10jährigen Tochter fahren, und das würde ich nicht machen wenn die Strecke technisch schwierig wäre. 
Vielleicht ein bisschen vergleichbar mit Rhens. Die haben in den letzten Jahren die Strecken in meinen Augen immer unattraktiver gemacht. Also kein Vergleich zu den Taunustrails! 

Viele Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (1. September 2008)

hi @ null.ahnung,

danke für die info. wenn das rennen einfach ist, dürfte  die staugefahr ja eigentlich nicht so hoch sein, oder? wenn ich hinfahre, will ich auch fahren und nicht stehen. soll ja schließlich auch eine gute platzierung rausspringen...


----------



## null.ahnung (1. September 2008)

Hallo,
die Staugefahr besteht höchstens darin, das es so viele Starter gibt. Aber wenn Du am Anfang Deines Startblockes Gas gibs, dürftes Du bis es in den Wald geht Platz haben.
Wenn Du dich erst vor Ort anmeldest, kommst Du wohl in den hinteren Startblock.

Viele Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## Reiler (2. September 2008)

wer fährt bei der bike night mit???????


----------



## Delgado (2. September 2008)

Ja, ich.


----------



## weissen (3. September 2008)

Ich bin schon ein paar mal da mit gefahren, die letzten 3 Jahre allerdings nicht.Weiß also nicht wie die Strecke verändert wurde, ist ja auf alle Fälle eine Ecke kürzer geworden. So wie ich es in Erinnerung habe, kann man aber auf jeden Fall eine eher straffere Abstimmung fahren.

Ich werde wohl am HT den Racing Ralph hinten fahren, vorn NN (es sei denn es schüttet bis Sa. noch ordentlich, dann evtl. auch NN hinten). Luftdruck so 2,3-2,5bar. Will keinen Durchschlag riskieren.


----------



## Reiler (3. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja, ich.



was fährst du für reifen aufm strassenrennen?
slick?semi?stollen?
oer ists schei..egal?


----------



## Delgado (3. September 2008)

Reiler schrieb:


> was fährst du für reifen aufm strassenrennen?
> slick?semi?stollen?
> oer ists schei..egal?




Ich überlege noch zwischen RR und 4 Bar oder Slicks mit 6 Bar.

Entscheide vor Ort nach Begutachtung der Sprünge.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Reiler (3. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich überlege noch zwischen RR und 4 Bar oder Slicks mit 6 Bar.
> 
> Entscheide vor Ort nach Begutachtung der Sprünge.
> 
> ...




letztes jahr sind reihenweise die "springer "aufs maul geflogen...


----------



## aga69 (4. September 2008)

I


----------



## aga69 (4. September 2008)

I


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aga69 (4. September 2008)

@ weissen:

Schütten wirds wohl nicht, aber toll sind die Prognosen bei wetter.com (leichter Rege n/Schauer) eigentlich auch nicht.
Bin zwar noch nicht den Vulkanbike mitgefahren, aber ein Kollege berichtete, dass letztes Jahr trotz wenig Niederschlag schon ein paar schlammige Passagen zu meistern waren - und wenn da schon so ein paar hundert Bikes durchgerutscht sind...
Was zieht man eigentlich auf HM-Distanz so an bei dem gemeldeten Wetter (leichter Regen/Schauer)?


----------



## 1967downhill (4. September 2008)

aga69 schrieb:


> @ weissen:
> 
> Schütten wirds wohl nicht, aber toll sind die Prognosen bei wetter.com (leichter Rege n/Schauer) eigentlich auch nicht.
> Bin zwar noch nicht den Vulkanbike mitgefahren, aber ein Kollege berichtete, dass letztes Jahr trotz wenig Niederschlag schon ein paar schlammige Passagen zu meistern waren - und wenn da schon so ein paar hundert Bikes durchgerutscht sind...
> Was zieht man eigentlich auf HM-Distanz so an bei dem gemeldeten Wetter (leichter Regen/Schauer)?



Ich hoffe das es noch ein bisschen besser wird mit de m Wetter, aber wenn nicht: sport Unterwasche (Craft, Odol, etc..) , kúrze Armel + Armstucke, Bodywarmer. Je mehr du anziehst, um so länger dauert es bis es wieder trockent und umso mehr du mitschleppen musst.

Grusse aus Holland - wo es fasst immer regent und schauert 

Wim - der sich in Box 1 in der Nähe von Sabine Spitz aufstellen darf (aber das wird wohl das einzige und letzte sein das ich von ihr sehen werde  - Start# 24


----------



## aga69 (4. September 2008)

das ist ja geil. Du darfst sie einfach nicht vorbeilassen.


----------



## Reiler (7. September 2008)

weis jemand wo es bilder gibt?
gibts bilder von der bike night?


----------



## Re-spekt (7. September 2008)

ich bin nicht gestartet - wegen des Wetters in Verbindung mit meiner Erkältung vom Nürburgring - hie in D´Dorf hat es fast die Nacht durchgeregenet - und mogens über die WebCam in Daun sah es auch nicht besser aus ! 

Jetzt wollt ich meine Entscheidung prüfen - aber ein Bericht läßt irgendwie lange auf sich warten !!   Hallo - liegt ihr alle mit Erkältung im Bett ?????


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. September 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ich bin nicht gestartet - wegen des Wetters in Verbindung mit meiner Erkältung vom Nürburgring - hie in D´Dorf hat es fast die Nacht durchgeregenet - und mogens über die WebCam in Daun sah es auch nicht besser aus !
> 
> Jetzt wollt ich meine Entscheidung prüfen - aber ein Bericht läßt irgendwie lange auf sich warten !!   Hallo - liegt ihr alle mit Erkältung im Bett ?????



Also Daun war zumindest während des Rennens von oben trocken. 
Lediglich kurz vor der Siegerehrung gab es ein paar vereinzelte Tröpfchen...aber es ging ein kalter unangenehmer Wind, also nix für "Angeschlagene"


----------



## Schlammcatcher (7. September 2008)

Ich muss dich enttäuschen:
Während des gesamten Rennens (Halbmarathon) hats nicht geregnet. Die Temperaturen waren perfekt, nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt. Ich bin wie viele andere auch komplett "in kurz" gefahren, und das war für mich die richtige Entscheidung. 

Die Strecke war zwar stellenweise richtig schön schlammig, aber es hielt sich im Rahmen. Ansonsten wie immer: viel Waldautobahn, viele Fahrer, und an der Strecke einige Zuschauer.

Und krank bin ich auch nicht. Im Gegenteil: mir gehts blendend, weil ich ein richtig gutes Ergebnis eingefahren habe.

Tut mir leid, aber du hast was verpasst!


----------



## mar1kus (7. September 2008)

Hallo,

vom Wetter her kann man eigentlich nicht mehr Glück haben wie Dauner. Wohne nur 35km entfernt und bei uns hat es die 3 Tag vorm Rennen extrem geregnet. Am Renntag kein Tropfen (zumindest hab ich keinen abbekommen)

Da ich die Strecken vorher schon alle kannte viel meine Reifenwahl auf 

NN 1,8 mit 3Bar vorne wie hinten. Hat sich auf den schlammigen Passagen auch bezahlt gemacht, konnte viele Stellen fahren wo andere schon lang schieben mussten.

Der Marathon ist bei mir widererwarten besser gelaufen wie gedacht, hatte die letzten 1 1/2 Monate keine Motivation zum Trainieren.

Beim Cityrace hats mich mit den 85km vom Vormittag dann aber ganz bös aufgestellt, vorletzter in meiner AK. 
Im Dorf bin ich Larsen TT mit 3 Bar gefahren. Slicks wären die bessere Wahl gewesen konnte aber kurzfristig keine mehr besorgen.

Die Strecke ist wirklich schön, aber das auf der HP mit "anspruchsvollen Trails" geworben wird ist schon fast ne Frechheit. Schlimm ist wenn man weiß das wirklich geile Trails teilweise direkt neben der Strecke verlaufen )-:


----------



## null.ahnung (7. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich wollte eigentlich mit meiner 10 jährigen Tochter die 35km fahren. Aufgrund der heftigen Regenfälle an den Tagen zuvor haben wir das aber doch gecancelt. 
Ich bin dann alleine die 80km gefahren. Das die Strecke fahrtechnisch nicht mit anderen mithalten kann, war ja eigentlich klar. Das mit der Werbung auf der Homepage kann ich auch nicht ganz verstehen.
Allerdings wäre das bei der Teilnehmerzahl auch sehr eng geworden. Ich stand im letzten Startblock und hatte nach ca.7-8km schon ganz schön Mühe mich weiter durch die Masse zu kämpfen. Das wäre auf einer engeren Strecke fast unmöglich geworden. Hab es trotzdem auf Platz 122 geschafft.
Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden. Der erste sehr matschige Anstieg hat mir den Antrieb allerdings ganz schön zugesetzt.
Dadurch hatte ich immer Kettenklemmer wenn es aufs kleine Ritzel ging.
Aber die Probleme hatten alle anderen ja auch.(Bis auf die Rohloff-Jünger).
Die Ausfallquote ist ja auch entsprechend hoch.Auf der Marathon-Distanz sind nur 426 Fahrer gewertet(von ca.700 Startern).
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (7. September 2008)

tja - da wäre ich besser doch gefahren - schade , da ich 2007 schon dabei war weiß ich was ich verpasst hab !hmmmm!! Danke

aber in der Eifel ist auch immer scheiß kalt
- ich kenn noch andere Sommer 
Gruß von "Rudi"  wann wird´s mal wieder............

P.S. aber es hat auch was gutes --meine Rotznase ist endlich weg--


----------



## Tommy320is (7. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin die Kurzstrecke gefahrn.
Ich fand die Strecke ab der Verpflegungstelle ganz gut.
Die Matschpassagen am Anfang waren natürlich der Hammer.
Ich dachte schon, wenn da noch mehr Matsch kommt, dann macht das der Antrieb nicht mit. Hatte aber Glück und konnte fast alle Gänge fahren 
Ich bin im Moment auch nicht so fit und deshalb überrascht, dass es für mich Platz 10 in der Einzel- und Platz 1 in der Zweierwertung geworden ist. 
Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei, aber dann wohl bei der Halbmarathonstrecke.

An Bildern bin ich übrigens auch interessiert.

Gruß


----------



## ratze (7. September 2008)

Öhm... Fodos gefunden !
http://www.mtb-fotos.de/thumbnails.php?album=41

Gibt es schon eine Ergebnisliste?
Und...auch gefunden http://www.malkmus-timing.de/ergebnisse.php


----------



## Reiler (7. September 2008)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Aber die Probleme hatten alle anderen ja auch.(Bis auf die Rohloff-Jünger).
> 
> Oliver



fährt mit der rohloff ernsthaft jemand mtb rennen?


----------



## Re-spekt (7. September 2008)

Mann fährt - aber nicht ernsthaft !!


----------



## superseven77 (7. September 2008)

Hallo

auf der Strecke sind wir ja oft fotografiert worden, weiß jemand wie man an die Bilder kommt?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (7. September 2008)

superseven77 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> auf der Strecke sind wir ja oft fotografiert worden, weiß jemand wie man an die Bilder kommt?
> 
> Gruß Bernd



Ich denke, dass in den nächsten Tagen auf der Vulkanbike-Seite der Link zu der Firma auftauchen wird, die die Fotos gemacht hat. In den letzten Jahren wars jedenfalls so.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (8. September 2008)

Die Fotos sind schon drin!

Unter Fotos vom Event kann man sie sich anschauen.


----------



## Re-spekt (8. September 2008)

Zitat:  "Ort: _Preußisch-Sibirien, Ortsteil Grüne Hölle_"

soll das Nürburg sein ?? -besser kann man es nicht treffen-


----------



## Reiler (8. September 2008)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Die Fotos sind schon drin!
> 
> Unter Fotos vom Event kann man sie sich anschauen.



gibts sowas auch von der bike night?


----------



## Schlammcatcher (8. September 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Zitat:  "Ort: _Preußisch-Sibirien, Ortsteil Grüne Hölle_"
> 
> soll das Nürburg sein ?? -besser kann man es nicht treffen-



Nein, es ist nicht die Nürburg. Wo ich herkomme, ist die Eifel grüner und hölliger 

Vergangen ist nicht manches Jahr
da Eifler sein nicht ruhmvoll war.
Denn Eifel hieß was rau und kalt
was öd und arm von Sitten alt.
Was nicht geweckt und was nicht fein.
Drum wollte niemand Eifler sein.

Nicht nur ist's länger keine Schand
zu stammen aus dem Eifelland.
So große Ehre ist's vielmehr
dass selbst ich ein Eifler wär.


----------



## weissen (8. September 2008)

Ho, 4,50 pro Bild.
Günstig ist anders!


----------



## Re-spekt (8. September 2008)

Fragt - nach Flatrate - siehe Spotograf


----------



## Schlammcatcher (8. September 2008)

weissen schrieb:


> Ho, 4,50 pro Bild.
> Günstig ist anders!



guckstu hier, die wollen 8,90 für den 13 X 18 Abzug haben.


----------



## weissen (8. September 2008)

Nicht schlecht. Ich glaub ich hab den falschen Job.(Zumindest, wenn es Leute gibt die zu dem Preis kaufen)


----------



## weissen (9. September 2008)

Nach dem Marathon hatten wir einen Flyer von einem Marathon in Büchel am Auto. War da schon mal einer, in der Anmeldeliste erscheint ein einziger Starter???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (9. September 2008)

weissen schrieb:


> Nach dem Marathon hatten wir einen Flyer von einem Marathon in Büchel am Auto. War da schon mal einer, in der Anmeldeliste erscheint ein einziger Starter???



Da kann ich mit Auskünften dienen:
Das ist ein nettes, kleines Runden-Rennen. Eine Runde beträgt 30 km. Ich bin letztes Jahr die 60 km gefahren, und das war ein schöner Saisonabschluss. Die Strecke ist anspruchsvoller als die Vulkanbike und hat viel Spaß gemacht. Ich würde gerne da mitmachen, kann aber wegen anderer Termine wahrscheinlich nicht.

Da kannste auf jeden Fall nichts falsch machen, wenn du da mitfährst. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Rennen empfehlenswert. Schade, dass da kaum Meldungen sind.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (9. September 2008)

Neues von der Vulkanbike:

Einige Starter haben wohl ein wenig abgekürzt. So ist ein "Bike-Kollege", der sich als erster des Funmarathons feiern ließ, noch im Zielbereich disqualifiziert worden. Der Bursche ist noch vor dem Führungsquad angekommen, und das konnte irgendwie nicht sein...

Seine Siegesfeier ist also sehr kurz ausgefallen. (Boah, wie peinlich!)

Jetzt rufen die Organisatoren auf der Vulkanbike-Page zum "Fair-Bike" auf, und dass sich diejenigen, die abgekürzt haben, bei der Zeitnahme-Firma melden.


----------



## Reiler (9. September 2008)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Da kann ich mit Auskünften dienen:
> Das ist ein nettes, kleines Runden-Rennen. Eine Runde beträgt 30 km. Ich bin letztes Jahr die 60 km gefahren, und das war ein schöner Saisonabschluss. Die Strecke ist anspruchsvoller als die Vulkanbike und hat viel Spaß gemacht. Ich würde gerne da mitmachen, kann aber wegen anderer Termine wahrscheinlich nicht.
> 
> Da kannste auf jeden Fall nichts falsch machen, wenn du da mitfährst. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Rennen empfehlenswert. Schade, dass da kaum Meldungen sind.





die anmeldungen kommen immer sehr spät.
hier bei uns an der mosel geht alles etwas langsamer...vor 2 wochen war hier riesendemo gegen atomwaffen etc...da war was los...


----------



## Schlammcatcher (9. September 2008)

Reiler schrieb:


> die anmeldungen kommen immer sehr spät.
> hier bei uns an der mosel geht alles etwas langsamer...vor 2 wochen war hier riesendemo gegen atomwaffen etc...da war was los...



Ich drücke euch jedenfalls die Daumen.
Dieses Rennen hat viele Starter verdient.

Vielleicht komme ich ja doch und bringe noch'n paar Kumpels mit.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (9. September 2008)

weissen schrieb:


> Nach dem Marathon hatten wir einen Flyer von einem Marathon in Büchel am Auto. War da schon mal einer, in der Anmeldeliste erscheint ein einziger Starter???




Büchel bin ich letztes Jahr mitgefahren. Überhaupt kein Vergleich mit Daun, wer Massenveranstaltungen nicht so sehr mag ist hier genau richtig. Was keinesfalls bedeutet, dass hier weniger professionell organisiert wird! Am Tag zuvor ist Finale des Berg-German-A-Cups, eine schöne Abschlussveranstaltung dieser tollen Serie! Am Sportplatz darf man sogar zelten, so lässt sich beides toll kombinieren. 

mein Fazit: sehr empfehlenswert

P.S. habe in Daun nicht abgekürzt


----------



## Re-spekt (10. September 2008)

Beim everybody - Rennen abgekürzt - 

das ist nicht nur peinlich !
das ist ne SCHANDE !!!!!

schnappt ihn und tätoviert es ihm in den Nacken.....


----------



## Delgado (10. September 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Beim everybody - Rennen abgekürzt -
> 
> das ist nicht nur peinlich !
> das ist ne SCHANDE !!!!!
> ...



... gedoped waren sie zudem  ...


----------



## Reiler (10. September 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Beim everybody - Rennen abgekürzt -
> 
> das ist nicht nur peinlich !
> das ist ne SCHANDE !!!!!
> ...



auf die stirn!!! in schriftgröße 72 fett kursiv und unterstrichen!!!


----------



## BerndS (10. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auch in Daun die "lange Runde" gefahren und frage mich, wie hoch wohl die Ausfallquote war. Die Zahl der Voranmeldungen lag bei rd. 500 Teilnehmern. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie hoch die Teilnehmerzahl zzgl. der Nachmeldungen war ? 

Vorab Dankeschööön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (11. September 2008)

BerndS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch in Daun die "lange Runde" gefahren und frage mich, wie hoch wohl die Ausfallquote war. Die Zahl der Voranmeldungen lag bei rd. 500 Teilnehmern. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie hoch die Teilnehmerzahl zzgl. der Nachmeldungen war ?
> 
> Vorab Dankeschööön



Hallo!
Da ich Startnummer 667 hatte waren wohl knapp 680 Leute am Start bzw. angemeldet.
Viele Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## weissen (11. September 2008)

Ich habe auch irgendwo was von etwa 700 gelesen.


----------



## null.ahnung (11. September 2008)

Hallo nochmal!
Die Ausfallquote war wohl wegen der Bedingungen so hoch, da haben sich viele entschieden anstatt der 80 die 60 km zu fahren. Es gab doch einige die an der Streckenteilung kaum noch Moral hatten sich weiter durch den Schlamm zu wühlen.

Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## weissen (12. September 2008)

So schlimm wars doch auch nicht.


----------



## null.ahnung (12. September 2008)

weissen schrieb:


> So schlimm wars doch auch nicht.



Für mich auch nicht, aber für viele andere anscheinend schon.


----------



## Benie70 (12. September 2008)

Schlimm ist relativ, teilweise fand ich den Schlamm ganz schoen nervig, 
hatte an einer Passage die ich schieben musste so viel Schlamm im Reifen+Hinterbau, 
dass das Hinterrad beim schieben blockiert hat.... Die Strecke war im groben und ganzen halt nass und tief, kostet schon ein paar Reserven mehr als trocken. 
Trotzdem fand ich es irgendwie lustig, die "Mitleidenden" hatten alle einen guten Sinn 
für Humor, und im Ziel angekommen wartete ja auch schon mein kaltes Weizen........ ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BerndS (12. September 2008)

Super, danke für die Antwort !
Was den Schlamm angeht - Wirklich schlimm fand ich es auch nicht aber doch recht nervig. Mir ging es nämlich auch wie Bernie70. Beim Schieben blieb so viel Matsche an den Reifen hängen, dass sie sich nicht mehr gedreht haben. 
... dafür bin aber beim einem Sturz weich gefallen und schön weit gerutscht...


----------



## Reiler (12. September 2008)

mir kommts vor als würden manche nicht wissen was mtb fahren heist. 25 grad 0% luftfeuchtigkeit gehört jedenfalls nicht dazu.


----------



## weissen (12. September 2008)

Naja,ich denke so wurde der marathon wenigstens durch das Wetter was schwerer. 80km und knappe 200Hm sind ja doch eigentlich schon was wenig für die Langstrecke.


----------



## Benie70 (12. September 2008)

@Reiler
na endlich treff ich jemanden, der weiss was biken *wirklich *bedeutet, 
lass mich nicht dumm sterben, erklär es mir,  bitte!
Wenns geht so, dass es alle verstehen, der Dirt Fahrer, der Downhiller, der Racer, der Genuss-Tourer, der Tansalp Fahrer, der Endurist, der Biergartenbesucher und alle anderen, die ich jetzt vergessen haben sollte auch..........
ich bin gespannt.......   ;-)

(jetzt nicht aufregen, ist nicht ganz ernst gemeint......)


----------



## To_Si (12. September 2008)

Habt ihr die Ergebnisse gesehen? Meine selbst gestoppte Zeit war anders. Zählt die Wartezeit im Startblock etwa zur Fahrzeit? Und Kann es sein das die das Durchschnitstempo doch mit 60km statt nur 55km berechnent haben? Mein selbst gemessener Schnitt war jedenfalls langsamer.

Alles in allem fand ich die Sache auch zu teuer. 
War mein erster Halbmarathon, daher fand ich es trotzdem nett.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## weissen (12. September 2008)

Ja,die haben wohl mit den offiziellen Streckenlängen 60 + 85km gerechnet, bei ist der Schnitt auch zu hoch. Aber meine Zeit stimmt mit deren überein. Hast du denn bei deinem selbstgestoppten auch die Standzeiten mit drin an Verpflegungsstationen und so. Da bleibt ja die Stoppuhr beim Tacho ja normal stehen (bei mir zumindest).


----------



## To_Si (13. September 2008)

weissen schrieb:


> Ja,die haben wohl mit den offiziellen Streckenlängen 60 + 85km gerechnet, bei ist der Schnitt auch zu hoch. Aber meine Zeit stimmt mit deren überein. Hast du denn bei deinem selbstgestoppten auch die Standzeiten mit drin an Verpflegungsstationen und so. Da bleibt ja die Stoppuhr beim Tacho ja normal stehen (bei mir zumindest).


Hast recht, das muss es sein . Schon komisch ich haette geschaetzt ich habe laenger Pause gemacht.

Was findet in diesem Jahr eigentlich noch statt? Daun hat schon Lust auf mehr gemacht.

Thomas


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. September 2008)

ich hatte ein riesen highlight während des rennens...
bei so ner schiebepassage mitten im dicken schlamm, vor erschöpfung guckt man ja ab und an nach unten  und tadaaaa was lag mitn im matsch ?? ein Bon für ne portion Nudeln ! Toll ! So hatte ich zwei portionen! Danke an den, der es verloren hat  oder vllt aus frust weggeschmissen ?


----------



## Schlammcatcher (13. September 2008)

To_Si schrieb:


> Hast recht, das muss es sein . Schon komisch ich haette geschaetzt ich habe laenger Pause gemacht.
> 
> Was findet in diesem Jahr eigentlich noch statt? Daun hat schon Lust auf mehr gemacht.
> 
> Thomas



Gallahaan Trail
MTB in Büchel

Beides schnuckelige Veranstaltungen


----------



## Reiler (15. September 2008)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Gallahaan Trail
> MTB in Büchel
> 
> Beides schnuckelige Veranstaltungen



wer is denn alles beim gallahaan dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (17. September 2008)

Na zumindest mal die, die auf der Startliste stehen: http://www.gallahaan-mtb-trail.info/


----------

